# Scandinavian lure shopping



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Just picking up some bits and bobs around the place that we don't see back home and thought I'd chuck some pictures up in between hockey games and beers. 

New favourite beer- A.Le Coq








Siek lures from Poland. The website is pissfunny if you're into laughing at Baltic fashion. Strange bibs on them for ultra shallow running, got 2 different shapes and a bunch of colours. Looks like they should slay the flats and over weedbeds. 
































Hansen Lures from Denmark.. They mostly do metals and spoons but they also do this weird tear drop that floats and wobbles just subsurface. Again, for flats and weedbeds but these things should cast a mile.










These Savage-Gear ones I'm super keen to try. The finish is amazing for a $12.00 lure.

Small Prey 40- pretty much a little bream lure.

























Prey 80- Suspending- Bass, Goldens and Cod in mind for this one.


















Prey 71 slow float


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Is that a big Coq in your hand or....... Oh never mind.

Freaky bib there! Choice.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Couple of good Redfin imitations there.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Hell no.

It's the worst smell on the planet. You can smell it on people the day after they've eaten it. I'll try and bring some home but I doubt I'll get it through


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Kewl as....how'd you get on in japan?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Haven't gone yet. That's on the way back. 

I bought some more stuff but I mailed it back home before I took photos.


----------

